# 500-1000 Fotos aus Alben digitalisieren



## oscarinae49 (6. November 2009)

hallo,
ich möchte meine fotoalben jetzt endlich digitalisieren.
es handelt sich um farbfotos der letzten 30 jahre fast alle im format 10x15 und meistens 4-5 fotos auf einer seite.
soweit ich gesehen habe muß ich nur sehr wenige fotos nachbearbeiten.
die meiste arbeit wir das ausschneiden der fotos sein, nachdem ich die albumseite eingescannt habe.
kennt jemand eine scansoftware (möglichst freeware) die automatisch die fotos
ausschneidet und im ordner ablegt.
bin auf euere tips gespannt.


----------



## emiglio (12. November 2009)

Da du ja offensichtlich Photoshop dein eigen nennst wenn du in diesem Forum postest:

Scan öffnen, dann Datei > Automatisieren > Fotos freistellen und ausrichten

Und genau das wird Photoshop dann tun


----------

